# Lets see your Roans and Greys.



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's my grey. He'll be 7 this year 
















http://kayla.horse-corner.com/enrique/EnriqueRideCanter3.jpg


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Misty


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is my roanie pony....lol. She is a 3 year old red roan QH mare. She was getting her winter woolies here...


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

This is Pride, he's a Percheron/Arab cross. Got to love those Dapples 




























Jubilee


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's my girl Lacy... She's not so gray anymore but she used to be...I think... 
She's an Arabian.
She looks kinda special in that first picture but she was just squinting because of the sun and she's super dirty. :-|



















And back when she was super fat and clean...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My black roan mini gelding, Midnight








































He's like a chameleon haha 

My chestnut varnish appy Sage

















My black blanketed appy with lots of varnish roaning, Chianti


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

My grey, Finn, a 5 year old TB


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Beau, 7yo QH gelding


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

my friends daughters Grey roan sabino Tennesse walking horse


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Miss Cinder-looks like in the Summer, her face will have some freckles too! Of the chestnut color. I'm so excited to see.


----------



## BLUEBEAR (Jan 8, 2009)

*Blue*

Not sure what he is but Roan is in there somewhere


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is my dapple gray mustang Dobe.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh goodie.. My favorite color pattern, ROAN.. 

Heidi, my coming 6 yr old Bay Roan. 









Cheno, my Varnish Roan Appy










And my DIL's Grey Mare, Gypsy


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful horses everyone.....anyone else have pics to share?!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Pictures of Dumas (dapple grey) and Twister (fleabitten grey)

Technically they are no longer mine, I just sold them in Jan.


----------



## Welshponyfan (Jan 24, 2009)

This Is My Sisters Horse,Roan


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

This is my moms arab/quarter mare, we dont really know what color she would be called, in the summer she turns a nice gray but winter she turns like a roan. Her momma was a dapple gray arab and daddy was a red roan quarter.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Belgianlover.....they call that a rose grey, she's a pretty filly!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's Prints, my Appy. He looks primarily gray, but he does have reddish flecks. The red mark on his cheek in the 1st picture, he has on the other side as well. I call him my football player!


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

here is my colt. He is like a bay color now but has some grey in him. I do believe he will end up grey. That is all i have been told and his father his a beautiful dapple grey.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Ahhh what beautiful horses, they all have such sweet faces.

Your colt will be a really pretty rose grey crystal. Bays and chesnuts that grey out are called rose greys, one of my favorite colors.

Prints reminds me of a varnish roan somewhat, he's really cute!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

I just bought my own red roan gelding today i won't have pictures until the weekend.


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

Remali said:


> Ahhh what beautiful horses, they all have such sweet faces.
> 
> Your colt will be a really pretty rose grey crystal. Bays and chesnuts that grey out are called rose greys, one of my favorite colors.
> 
> Prints reminds me of a varnish roan somewhat, he's really cute!


 
Thanks! I love him I have never heard of rose greys? But will have to look it up and find some pictures. I have ridden horses for a while just dont know "everything" there is to know! Any advice i need on training him etc. Please let me know! He is the first colt i have owned!and i have enjoyed every minute of having him!


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's Heeman. He's a retired roping horse. 24 year old QH gelding. He's spoiled rotten!!! He shed's out beautifully in the summer!!!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

My foundation AQHA gelding.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Jubilee, Pride is just gorgeous!!! Finn is cute too


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is my lad- at 3. He is now 5 and quite a lot lighter... eventually he will be white.


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

This is my horses best friend Junior. ^-^ Not my horse, but paddock buddies to mine. D
He's the cutest silliest pony ever!


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry about the largeness of those pictures. :/ 
Forgot to make them smaller. D:
Sorrrry!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Velvet-
I love all her different colors


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow there are a lot of rockin' roans and gorgeous greys here! Here's Caleb, my percheron/arab he's a rose-grey and he's going to be fleabitten when he gets older.

Playing with his jolly-ball:









Doing some join-up:









Being a pretty-boy:


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

Indy


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

ooooh Roans and Greys!!!

My hubbies TWH Cherokee who is a Blue Roan Sabino


















And my Grey... Toby


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

kim_angel said:


>


Wowee! He's a good looking horse. !
I bet he'd be hard to keep clean butt!
What do you do with him ?
xo


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

kim_angel said:


> ooooh Roans and Greys!!!
> And my Grey... Toby


 
LoL, this literally made my day!! I've been stressed to no end with work and school...little did I know, all I needed to see was a horse with a hat! :lol:

Lovely horses everyone, I absolutely love them all. Thanks for sharing. *Dreams* Maybe one day I will have a blue roan sabino....:wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kim_angel said:


> ooooh Roans and Greys!!!


Did you have those tumors tested for melanoma?


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

Heres Eggo, this is from last summer (around august) i belive someday he will be totaly white, every year he gets lighter, his socks and blaze grow bigger, his white flecks get bigger and he gets more of them. But i wanted a unique color and i got what i wanted =)


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

These aren't mine... they're just horses I know or have worked with.


Grey Andalusian stallion:


















And here are some roans:


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Did you have those tumors tested for melanoma?



No tumors... just food in his mouth. He is a hog.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

trashcore said:


> Wowee! He's a good looking horse. !
> I bet he'd be hard to keep clean butt!
> What do you do with him ?
> xo


He is literally impossible to keep clean. His registered name is Oby A Nasty Boy... and nasty fits him. As soon as he is clean... he rolls. I should have named him Pig Pen.









However, when I do wash him, I use EZ All. And swear by it. It brings out a blinding white shine, gets rid of all the under hair dirt .... with absolutely NO SCRUBBING!!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Lori1983 said:


> LoL, this literally made my day!! I've been stressed to no end with work and school...little did I know, all I needed to see was a horse with a hat! :lol:
> 
> Lovely horses everyone, I absolutely love them all. Thanks for sharing. *Dreams* Maybe one day I will have a blue roan sabino....:wink:


I am glad he made your day 

Here he is in his other hat...


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

This is Apache, an orphan nursemare foal we raised. He was suppose to be mine, but my husband now claims him. I think they make a good team. I tease him that his hair is soon going to be grey as Apache's. LOL.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

Love all the pics!!!! Gorgeous horses =D <33

Here's my boy. 16.1hh 11y/o Dutch Warmblood Gelding. He's my Equitation horse but he also LOVES swimming, camping, trails & cross country as well as his favorite food of peppermints and grapes. =D 

Enjoy. 
Gymnastic Phase of a Medal Class








Looking at the camera =D cute








Thunderbird Good Hands & Seat 3'6 medal class








Warm-up hunter class








Jump Canada Medal 3'6








Camping + Trails








Found a random tree on the trail! =D


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

ooops, the last picture didn't load. here it is...

random jump on the trail.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't remember if I posted Comet or not, but oh well... 
This is my five year old Arabian mare, Comet.


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll have to remember to get some pictures when Cope loses his winter coat. He's just a plain old bay right now, but in the summer he'll turn roan. He's been getting lighter and lighter every summer, but I don't think he'll ever go completely gray (he's about 15 and I've had him since he was 2). Will post some when I get them.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

U all have such GORGEOUS horses! *luckyyy*

These aren't mine, thay are from my riding school:

Gaia: (i've rode her)









Bentley:









Diana: (i've rode her)


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

This is my grulla roan:


----------



## magicfirepatti (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's my daughter's dappled grey Appendix Quarterhorse, Mickey. He's only 5, so he'll get lighter eventually I suppose!


----------



## magicfirepatti (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's another one! This is Snowflake on Georgia, a registered Appaloosa mare. The breeder said she started out almost solid black and is getting more and more white. I think she is a varnish Appaloosa now.

She's been at the farm for less than a week.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is Buddy, a little roan brumby I had on lease for a little while.


----------

